# Critical Skills Visa - Proof of Skills



## Goku8

Afternoon All,

Please may I get some advice regarding the critical skills visa. 



 Has anyone received their critical skills visa? If so how long did it take?
Regarding the requirement of providing 'proof' of your skill/qualification what did you provide?
I have letters from my university in SA, my employers, my degree and various certificates. I am also a member of the relevant professional body.
However the professional body also can provide me an assessment of my skills and qualifications but it costs R3K :nono:
Please can someone assist, as I have all the documents but do not want my application rejected just because of not paying 3K..
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. :yo:



Thank you


----------



## joe117

Hi,

I got my critical skills visa permit last week.It took just 9 days from date of submission at the VFS jhb offices to final approval.yes you do need to be registered with a prof body and that body HAS to assess your skills(both work experience and qualifications) and show that in writing.
Unfortunately you will have to pay that 3k or else your application will be rejected.


----------



## Goku8

Hi Joe, 

Thanks for the reply. This is the problem I face at the moment. So many different views on what i need to do.

I spoke to a few immigration agents who said that I do not need to do the assessment with the professional body, then the other half said I do.

I then called the VFS who told me that for the proof of skills, since my south african university has said that it is a critical skill and my employer has also said that I have the necessary skills, that this is sufficient.

Not sure what to do....


----------



## LegalMan

The truth is that, as stated on the regulations and critical skills work visa list, you need to show proof of submission to register, not necessarily an actual registration.


----------



## Sneha1

I am a IT professional and qualified as computer engineer.I want to know if I need to Register with IITPSA (formerly known as Computer Society of South Africa) or with Engineering Council of South Africa.
Your Help is appreciated!


----------



## LegalMan

Sneha1 said:


> I am a IT professional and qualified as computer engineer.I want to know if I need to Register with IITPSA (formerly known as Computer Society of South Africa) or with Engineering Council of South Africa.
> Your Help is appreciated!


This sounds right, but which category of critical skill are you going to apply under?


----------



## Sneha1

LegalMan said:


> This sounds right, but which category of critical skill are you going to apply under?


Thank you LegalMan for your reply!
My critical skill is 
Integrated Developer (Java)

So with which professional body shall I register with and get the written confirmation of my skills and post qualification experience


----------



## LegalMan

Have a look on the lists of professional bodies and choose the one that you, the professional, know will suit you best. To my mind you are right, but I haven't seen the details of your case.


----------



## Sneha1

Appreciate your quick replies!

Recently I got my qualifications evaluated, got a SAQA certificate.This certificate mentions that 'To practice as an engineer I must register with ECSA (Engineering council of South Africa)'
But I will practice as a IT professional, so do I need to go with ECSA registration or IITPSA registration?


----------



## LegalMan

Sneha1 said:


> Appreciate your quick replies!
> 
> Recently I got my qualifications evaluated, got a SAQA certificate.This certificate mentions that 'To practice as an engineer I must register with ECSA (Engineering council of South Africa)'
> But I will practice as a IT professional, so do I need to go with ECSA registration or IITPSA registration?


The people at SAQA are probably confused by the word "engineer" in your title of computer engineer.


----------



## LegalMan

Sneha1 said:


> Appreciate your quick replies!
> 
> Recently I got my qualifications evaluated, got a SAQA certificate.This certificate mentions that 'To practice as an engineer I must register with ECSA (Engineering council of South Africa)'
> But I will practice as a IT professional, so do I need to go with ECSA registration or IITPSA registration?


The people at SAQA are probably confused by the word "engineer" in your title of computer engineer.


----------



## Sneha1

They confused me to
:confused2:

Shall I go ahead and register with IITPSA?


----------



## SayansiScope

Sneha1 said:


> They confused me to
> :confused2:
> 
> Shall I go ahead and register with IITPSA?


Go ahead and register with IITPSA, as long as your critical skills are within the broader field ICT. fyi: I am a telecommunications engineer by professional and i am a member of IITPSA.


----------



## Sneha1

Thank You Sciencescope!
Will get my Registration and Critical skills assessment done from IITPSA.
And will share my experience too, to help all the newbies out there.
By the way, did u manage to get Critical skills visa?


----------



## Telix

Sneha1 said:


> Appreciate your quick replies!
> 
> Recently I got my qualifications evaluated, got a SAQA certificate.This certificate mentions that 'To practice as an engineer I must register with ECSA (Engineering council of South Africa)'
> But I will practice as a IT professional, so do I need to go with ECSA registration or IITPSA registration?


Sneha,

I strongly believe it is IITPSA(for skills come under ICT).


----------



## SayansiScope

Sneha1 said:


> Thank You Sciencescope!
> Will get my Registration and Critical skills assessment done from IITPSA.
> And will share my experience too, to help all the newbies out there.
> By the way, did u manage to get Critical skills visa?


Hi Sneha,

I studied locally here in RSA and I am already working at one of the listed science councils under a different category of visa. My IITPSA membership is more of work related.


----------



## Sneha1

Telix said:


> Sneha,
> 
> I strongly believe it is IITPSA(for skills come under ICT).


Thank You Telix for your reply!

Yes, will go for IITPSA registration


----------



## Telix

Sneha1 said:


> Thank You Telix for your reply!
> 
> Yes, will go for IITPSA registration


Sneha, done with your IITPSA registration?
How did you send the docs? Scanned copies are fine right?


----------



## Sneha1

Telix said:


> Sneha, done with your IITPSA registration?
> How did you send the docs? Scanned copies are fine right?


Not yet, still arranging documents


----------



## LegalMan

*Critical Skills Work Visa letter*



Sneha1 said:


> They confused me to
> :confused2:
> 
> Shall I go ahead and register with IITPSA?


You only need to register now - you do not need the "letter" or "assessment" form the professional body.

Read more here: UPDATE: ICT and Critical Skills Work Visa | Immigration South Africa™.


----------



## seanaodh

I just got an email from the body the other day offering to do this 'assessment' for 3000 rand. Does this new change mean that I don't need them to do that? Will they accept my application for registration without doing the assessment?

Maybe you don't need the assessment for the visa application, but I can see some of the professional bodies requiring you to do it to register with them, in that case this would basically make no difference at all?


----------



## LegalMan

*Professional body registration*



seanaodh said:


> I just got an email from the body the other day offering to do this 'assessment' for 3000 rand. Does this new change mean that I don't need them to do that? Will they accept my application for registration without doing the assessment?
> 
> Maybe you don't need the assessment for the visa application, but I can see some of the professional bodies requiring you to do it to register with them, in that case this would basically make no difference at all?


*You need to register with them.* If they tell you that you have to be assessed to register, then yes, you'll have to do it.


----------



## seanaodh

I get the feeling that the professional bodies are going to see this as a chance to make a quick buck and insist on an assessment.


----------



## Goku8

Hi All. So i applied for critical skills 3 weeks ago and received the permit successfully. But such long queues.

They only gave it to me for one year. And it says to secure employment in ..... category.

Why only 12 months? Do i need to provide proof of my employment then they give it for 3 or 5 years? Anyone else been through this?

Advice would be appreciated?

Thanks


----------



## DumisaniBYO

@Goku8 I also received 12months not sure why though.


----------



## Goku8

DumisaniBYO said:


> @Goku8 I also received 12months not sure why though.


Does it say to secure employments in ....field?

If so then it is the same. I did not submit employment details either as we were told we could do it in the first 12 months.

Have you spoken to VFS about it? Do you know any more?

I have tried asking VFS but no one answers the phone or email. Same goes for home affairs.

I think once you find employment then you let home affairs know, but then do they give us 3 or 5 year permits? IF so is there an additional cost?

If we have this 12 months, can we apply for PR?


----------



## LegalMan

Goku8 said:


> Does it say to secure employments in ....field?
> 
> If so then it is the same. I did not submit employment details either as we were told we could do it in the first 12 months.
> 
> Have you spoken to VFS about it? Do you know any more?
> 
> I have tried asking VFS but no one answers the phone or email. Same goes for home affairs.
> 
> I think once you find employment then you let home affairs know, but then do they give us 3 or 5 year permits? IF so is there an additional cost?
> 
> If we have this 12 months, can we apply for PR?


Yes, you can try for PR. I'd really love to see a copy of one of these 12-month Critical Skills Work Visas.


----------



## Goku8

Hi Legal Man,

Thanks.
I can email it to you now if you like? Please pm me your email address?


----------



## LegalMan

It's in my signature already.


----------



## Goku8

Ok, sending in a bit


----------



## Goku8

Sent


----------



## Skilled

Goku8 said:


> Hi All. So i applied for critical skills 3 weeks ago and received the permit successfully. But such long queues.
> 
> They only gave it to me for one year. And it says to secure employment in ..... category.
> 
> Why only 12 months? Do i need to provide proof of my employment then they give it for 3 or 5 years? Anyone else been through this?
> 
> Advice would be appreciated?
> 
> Thanks


That is how they used to do with the Exceptional Scarce Skills permit. even after getting a job they were only renewing for 1 year.

Quota Work Permits were being issued 5 years straight.. You only needed to submit proof of employment 90 days later.


----------



## LegalMan

Skilled said:


> That is how they used to do with the Exceptional Scarce Skills permit. even after getting a job they were only renewing for 1 year.
> 
> Quota Work Permits were being issued 5 years straight.. You only needed to submit proof of employment 90 days later.


Agreed, I have seen the documentation and this is simply a stricter measure. The DHA could issue this visa for up to 5 years, but are seemingly being quite harsh and only giving a year. A renewal will therefore also only give one more year after which you might as well apply for a new visa anyway (and PR).


----------



## Goku8

Hi,

Just an update.

I contacted DHA and after emailing various people (who all contradict themselves). Another DHA contact person said I need to email my contract with various other document to them, similiar to how the quota work permit was done...this seems incorrect though.

Essentially, I have to basically provide VFS with my critical skills visa form and the employment contract as well as the various other documents i originally submitted. 

This all needs to be done in the next 12 months. I may then get a 5 year critical skills visa. 

However when i called the DHA they dont know what i am talking about and are confused, basically referring me back to the VFS. The VFS also refer me back to the DHA.

I will try and pop in at a VFS to chat to the "manager" there to try and gain a better understanding. 

When emailing the DHA, they provide only one sentence replies. Not very informative and VERY frustrating.

I will update you when I gain more info...


----------



## havokk2312

hi, myself krishna.. i have completed bca (bachelord of computer applications) & Msc.IT. iam into computer netowrks. i completed certifications like mcse (2003 server), mcts(2008 server), mcsa (2012 server), ccna, scsa(solaris 10), cehcertified ethical hacker).. i've checked the list of shortage skills... my profession is listed in that...iam thinking of to apply for critical skills visa. i don't have work experience. can some kindly explain me the proccess and requirements briefly.. say like what documents should i prepare,requirement of work experience is required, medical tests,costs involved n bank balance to show if ny etc...does 1 need to have work experience inorder to apply for this visa?? PS: my bca was fr 3 years & Msc.IT was fr 2 years. thanks in advance


----------



## sankalp_bhambri

*critical skill visa south africa*

Hi,

I want to apply for critical skill visa. I am holding ICT work permit and working in South africa. I have few queries. i read about documents required on DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Services - Temporary Residence Permit - Critical Skills Visa

1) Can i apply for critical skill visa without undertaking from my current employer. I don't want to put my current employer name on visa. 

2) Do i need to pay repatriation cost and if yes then what is account number of home affair bank account?

3) What is written consent from my parents that i need to produce?


----------



## goodmrng1947

Hello,

So what all Docs did you submit in JHB office to get your Visa approved in just 9 days. I am awaiting reply from IITPSA for my application. Appreciate your input.
Thanks


----------



## Macharia

joe117 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my critical skills visa permit last week.It took just 9 days from date of submission at the VFS jhb offices to final approval.yes you do need to be registered with a prof body and that body HAS to assess your skills(both work experience and qualifications) and show that in writing.
> Unfortunately you will have to pay that 3k or else your application will be rejected.




I am about to apply for mine at the Embassy in Kenya and i have a very comprehensive recommendation letter from ASSA (Actuarial Society). There is alos another requirement :

If required by law, proof of application for a certificate of registration with the relevant accredited professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA in terms of section 13(2)(i) of the National Qualifications Framework Act.

The lady at the embassy says she wants to see this proof.

What did you provide as proof of application for a registration certificate ?


----------



## LegalMan

Macharia said:


> I am about to apply for mine at the Embassy in Kenya and i have a very comprehensive recommendation letter from ASSA (Actuarial Society). There is alos another requirement :
> 
> If required by law, proof of application for a certificate of registration with the relevant accredited professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA in terms of section 13(2)(i) of the National Qualifications Framework Act.
> 
> The lady at the embassy says she wants to see this proof.
> 
> What did you provide as proof of application for a registration certificate ?


You simply MUST register with the relevant professional body. Without this I haven't seen any such visa application go through successfully.


----------



## bobjpraveen

*Critical Skills Letter*

Hello,
Can any one have contacts with IITPSA t get it done in a short time. If yes, please let me know the process. I need this letter very urgently!! Please help me.!!


----------



## sharma4bw

Hi Sneha,

Do not confuse. u need to register IITPSA . You will fall under below category.
Classification of Education subject matter: Business Process Outsourcing (BPO).
Occupation/Critical Skill : Business Analysist.


Regards,
Sharma.


----------



## ravi0917

Hi ,
I am working as Software developer in south africa from last 5 years with general work visa which is on our company name. And applied for critical skills visa on 8th May 2015. I submitted the copies of my
1. Microsoft Certificate , Membership Id Copies
2.IITPSA registration certificate, Membership ID copies
3. SAQA
4. Employement contract, employer repatriation guarantee and all relevant documents.

My application status on VFS website changed to 
"Adjudicated Application for - has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 5/22/2015 . and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. "

Can you please tell me what does the above status mean????. Application accepted or any problem in the application.
Is it mandatory to submit the written Letter from IITPSA professional body??

Your help Highly appreciated.
I will post you the next updated status...

Thanks


----------



## elsizo

Hey guys I applied for my critical skill visa 2 weeks back...am waiting so eagerly to receive...my question is usually what is the turnaround time?..plssss help


----------



## deonne77

I collected my rejection letter from Vfs last week on Thursday.I am a Zimbabwean and I had to apply for my 12 month visa at home.I am a boilermaker and their reason for rejecting me was With reference to ur application for a critical skills visa section 19(1) you are in terms of section 8(3) of the act hereby notified that the decision is as follows.application is rejected.The reason being an applicant is applying as an artisan under the categories therefore required to be in possession of a trade test certificate obtained from an accredited southafrican trade test centre,this is fulfillment of the confirmation of critical skills claimed.new Indlela is issuing out a letter to all artisans that we can use for our appeal.they say exams are only in September and it takes another 6 months to get the certificate.pliz help is there anyone that knows about the letter that can assist and has anyone appeals using the letter.pliz help I only have two weeks to appal and my 12 month permit expired two days ago


----------



## ImigrantBC

*Results*



joe117 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my critical skills visa permit last week.It took just 9 days from date of submission at the VFS jhb offices to final approval.yes you do need to be registered with a prof body and that body HAS to assess your skills(both work experience and qualifications) and show that in writing.
> Unfortunately you will have to pay that 3k or else your application will be rejected.


Is it possible to get results in 2 weeks I had everything placed for acceptance at VFS nothing was missing Joe send your details in a message


----------



## Sam_Gash

joe117 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my critical skills visa permit last week.It took just 9 days from date of submission at the VFS jhb offices to final approval.yes you do need to be registered with a prof body and that body HAS to assess your skills(both work experience and qualifications) and show that in writing.
> Unfortunately you will have to pay that 3k or else your application will be rejected.


i am waiting for the result for the CSA and i am terrified that i am not pass ..please pray for me.


----------



## Rwatinyanya

Just a quick question Can someone tell me the proffessional body to apply with in case of Agriculture related Skills


----------



## amdahwa

joe117 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my critical skills visa permit last week.It took just 9 days from date of submission at the VFS jhb offices to final approval.yes you do need to be registered with a prof body and that body HAS to assess your skills(both work experience and qualifications) and show that in writing.
> Unfortunately you will have to pay that 3k or else your application will be rejected.


Hi!
That was quick. you applied at the JHB offices did you have any other permit or you had days on your passport. im considering placing my application at VFS Harare. However from one conversation i saw Harare takes months. I might come and do it in SA.

Thanks


----------



## terryZW

amdahwa said:


> Hi!
> That was quick. you applied at the JHB offices did you have any other permit or you had days on your passport. im considering placing my application at VFS Harare. However from one conversation i saw Harare takes months. I might come and do it in SA.
> 
> Thanks


You cannot apply for a visa from within SA as a visitor. You will need to have a visa. Only a spouse/child can apply for a visa as a visitor inside SA.


----------

